# Brother Vinni: Girl on wheel



## Brother Vinni (Jan 18, 2011)

Girl on wheel. Sculpted by me, resin casting:





..and naked:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

eheh wicked! cool sculpt! price? also, do you ship to italy?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Pretty sweet Slaaneshi objective marker.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

venomlust said:


> Pretty sweet Slaaneshi objective marker.


Exactly my thpught and the reason behind my questions :grin:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

neferhet said:


> Exactly my thpught and the reason behind my questions :grin:


Haha, the Cockgrinder will be in good company :laugh:.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

:laugh: he would have a nice "objective"....


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Uuummmmmm......:shok::shok::shok::shok::shok:.....is that even allowed? As sexy as that looks can I summon the all-Powerful Jezlad for a word on this?

Also neferhet; you realize Vinni's is Russian based correct? Probably not a great idea with current crisis, but worth a try if you really want.....that.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Very nice sculpt - i think this would look pretty good tied on to on a fantasy chariot/cart.

Either that or use 4 of them as the wheels in some sort of weird GW pimp my ride project.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

emporershand89 said:


> Uuummmmmm......:shok::shok::shok::shok::shok:.....is that even allowed? As sexy as that looks can I summon the all-Powerful Jezlad for a word on this?
> 
> Also neferhet; you realize Vinni's is Russian based correct? Probably not a great idea with current crisis, but worth a try if you really want.....that.


We had a massive thread for the Kingdom Death Wet nurse (AKA Titslug) and this is pretty tame by comparison.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Varakir said:


> We had a massive thread for the Kingdom Death Wet nurse (AKA Titslug) and this is pretty tame by comparison.


I think I remember that thread....... yeah, if that one is allowed then this is sure as hell allowed. Course the second one looks to be full nude, so you never know, but I think it ought to be fine.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

emporershand89 said:


> Uuummmmmm......:shok::shok::shok::shok::shok:.....is that even allowed? As sexy as that looks can I summon the all-Powerful Jezlad for a word on this?
> 
> Also neferhet; you realize Vinni's is Russian based correct? Probably not a great idea with current crisis, but worth a try if you really want.....that.


No need to disturb the slumber of the Mighty Jez.

That's pretty tame really, I can't see much of an issue with it being up on here.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

The sculpts he does that aren't nude and posted here are vastly out numbered by the ones that are nude.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

"_is it allowed_?" lol someones mistaken this place for warsneer

as for the mini, totally gratuitous nudity in the female form, sculpt is ok, face is a bit meh, but as they say "you dont look at the mantle when your poking the fire". Cant see a use for it in many collections apart from (as mentioned) a Slaanesh objective marker, fairly typical Brother Vinni, i actually think the wheel would sell in far greater numbers if you removed the woman, hobbiests love wheels for some reason?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Why is she strapped to a wheel? I'm not complaining and might pick this up, but, I was wondering if there was a story behind the sculpt?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

She needed some punishing. :crazy:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Why is she strapped to a wheel? I'm not complaining and might pick this up, but, I was wondering if there was a story behind the sculpt?


It is how folk used to go zorbing before health and safety regulation! As for the story, make it up yourself, damsel in distress to be rescued from evil doers or damsel in distress and you are the evil doer, or just some b.d.s.m titilation


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Oldman78 said:


> It is how folk used to go zorbing before health and safety regulation! As for the story, make it up yourself, damsel in distress to be rescued from evil doers or damsel in distress and you are the evil doer, or just some b.d.s.m titilation


Yes, yes! Titillation!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> I"you dont look at the mantle when your poking the fire".


Been there, got the t-shirt :laugh:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Been there, got the t-shirt :laugh:


Dude, we were there all day and I never saw you buy a t-shirt. Why didn't you point them out?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

That comment about hobbyists and wheels is so true. I think it has something to do with 'If you have the wheels then you can scratchbuild the rest.' I was going to do a superheavy pulled by two maulerfiends, but the whole thing fell apart when I could not find suitable wheels. But that was going t be a khornate superheavy so this would be innapropriate. I have bought from brother vinni before and he was very helpful, just the freight time from Russia to Australia was a bit long.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Dude, we were there all day and I never saw you buy a t-shirt. Why didn't you point them out?


They were on the merch stand right next to _that one_ you kept gawping at all day.......


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Tawa said:


> They were on the merch stand right next to _that one_ you kept gawping at all day.......


Good grief, and I didn't buy either one. But, I did buy that magazine:crazy:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

How could I forget.... :crazy:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Well... I think I'd like one of these, to convert that wheel a little to be somewhat - Dark Eldar, runic, like.


----------

